# Penske Camaro slot car track



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm a MoPar guy all the way, but I could handle a Camaro like this!





 
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Sick...



Marty said:


> I'm a MoPar guy all the way, but I could handle a Camaro like this!
> 
> Slot Mods 1969 Camaro - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, that ranks right up there with the Mustang pool table!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:











Oh, and welcome back Gene!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, that ranks right up there with the Mustang pool table!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


and the vw van one...










john


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

No sense. My wife wouldn't let me keep her (1:57). Too bad, nice slot car track


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank god it's a chevy.. whew.. if it was a mopar i ll... !#@$%^&*:?>".... 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Welll ya know. They are re-popping the Camaro bodies too right?

Link


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on powerball!!! Thanks Dan.. Now I got another reason to cross my fingers!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ooooo whatcha gonna buy first ?!!?!?!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I came up 4 numbers short again.  Looks like I'm not buying anything again.


----------

